# More Dankung tubes chrony'd with chart



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Everything was the same across the board. The only variable would have been me and slight variation in draw and quickness of release. Though I shot many times with each tube set and you see the rough average.

And for clarification the effective length is essentially four tubes total (two per side) at 6 3/4 inches each. So the total loop per side is a continuous length of 13 1/2 effective inches.

This is for anybody that hasn't seen something like this or you want a refresher. And of course the tests aren't with scientific precision.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Thanks for the details Ray. very useful.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Thanks very much for this, Ray. Any idea what the draw weights were for the different tubes at your draw length?

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## crapshot (May 3, 2011)

very informative about china tubes have to get some 1745 from truly texas


----------



## AJW (Apr 24, 2011)

Excellent .... you delivered the information fast and simple ..... perfect, would like to see more from you. Draw weights would be nice. Thanks.

Al


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Good info, Ray!
That confirms several things I've been thinking. For example, 2040s can be fast but you have to stretch them waaay out. Also that the extra pull weight of 1745s over 1842s isn't justifiable with smaller ammo. I'm sure if the test was with .50" lead 1745s would be the clear leader.
For me, 2040s are great for days when I don't feel like stressing out my wrist with a heavy draw and just want to do some casual plinking. 1842s are what I use most because of their speed, easy draw and longevity.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Thanks Ray! I just ordered some 18-42s from Truly Texas. I like them for zippy target shooting.


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Thanks for the data. Would you please add draw weight?


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Charles said:


> Thanks for the data. Would you please add draw weight?


Updated chart with weights in the leading post and here.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Nice chart! Thanks for this.


----------



## rubberpower (Aug 16, 2011)

Did you make the pouches? I shoot chinese tubes now exclusively and cannot find pouches except from Dankung.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

GREAT information! You are a PRINCE to get those draw weights up so fast. Your information is very helpful for making decisions on band sets. Keep up the good work.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

rubberpower said:


> Did you make the pouches? I shoot chinese tubes now exclusively and cannot find pouches except from Dankung.


The pouches are ones I make. http://slingshotforum.com/topic/7662-pouches-magnetic-bonded-cowpig-and-pigpig/

The holes are 5 mm. I am going to be making pouches with a larger hole for people that want a LOT of rubber to tie to the pouch. As you can see I easily can tie two 2050 tubes in the pouches with 5mm holes.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Charles said:


> GREAT information! You are a PRINCE to get those draw weights up so fast. Your information is very helpful for making decisions on band sets. Keep up the good work.
> 
> Cheers ...... Charles


You are welcome Charles. I have never been a Prince before...feels kinda nice. Thanks!

Glad it will help you and others. I appreciate all of your activity here. I have been somewhat quiet on the formum. When I am busy with work I don't get to things and post here as much as I would like.

Nathan asked if I had some ammo in the 200 grain range. I have some .54 cal lead @ 226.8 grains (14.7 grams) and 5/8 steel @ 253 grains (16.4 grams).

I will try to get to that after some yard work and if I get to it will up date the chart.


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

Great info Ray.

I can honestly say that I have converted to tubes since the inception of the SPS. It's only because of that, I have dedicated so much time to shooting tubes. I have not experienced any lack whatsoever with target accuracy. In fact, it has been nothing less, than just the opposite. There has been no sacrifice of technique, only a much more natural feeling, pouch twist.

I like the quiet characteristic, the longevity, and the freedom to cut whatever length bandset I want, with just a pair of scissors.

I will do my part to put tubes on the map at the 2012 ECST.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Performance Catapults said:


> Great info Ray.
> 
> I can honestly say that I have converted to tubes since the inception of the SPS. It's only because of that, I have dedicated so much time to shooting tubes. I have not experienced any lack whatsoever with target accuracy. In fact, it has been nothing less, than just the opposite. There has been no sacrifice of technique, only a much more natural feeling, pouch twist.
> 
> ...


Tubes rule, glad others are getting on board!


----------

